# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  stoppen met antipsychotica fluanxol en genezing diabetes

## bern

hallo,

na 22.5 jaar antipsychotica gebruik (haldol, risperdal,cisordinol en fluanxol) ben ik met supplementen gestopt met antipsychotica. ik heb in 2008 diabetes gekregen. nu vraag ik me af nu ik met fluanxol gestopt ben (wat de dia? groet a.bernbetes negatief beinvloedde) zou kunnen genezen en dat het afvallen beter gaat (ik ben vrouw). heft iemand hier meer info over

----------

